# jaxb-api XML Feld nicht gesendet setzt das Defaultvalue nicht



## Wiplash4 (26. Jun 2020)

Ich verwende https://mvnrepository.com/artifact/jml/jaxb-api/2.1      .

```
@XmlElement(defaultValue = "false")
protected Boolean help1;
@XmlElement(defaultValue = "false")
protected Boolean help2;
@XmlElement(defaultValue = "false")
protected Boolean help3;
```

Wenn ich nun per XML

```
<help1>false<help1>
<help2/>
<help3>true</help3>
```

sende, wird der      Defaultvalue von 'help2' korrekt auf 'false' gesetzt. Wenn ich      aber aber das Feld gar nicht sende

```
<help1>false<help1>
<help3>true</help3>
```

kommt als Resultat 'null'. Ich will aber auch hier, dass 'help2' auf false gesetzt wird.

Wie loese ich das?


----------



## mrBrown (26. Jun 2020)

Einfach `boolean` nutzen?


----------



## LimDul (26. Jun 2020)

> Here is how element defaulting works in JAXB 2.0 as
> extracted from JAXB 2.0 Specification, Public draft, Section 6.7.4 "Bind to a
> Property"
> 
> ...











						Elements with a default do not have a default in the generated class · Issue #66 · javaee/jaxb-v2
					

Given the following fragments from a schema: <xsd:element name="edir" type="xsd:boolean" minOccurs="0" default="true"/> <xsd:attribute name="ad...




					github.com
				




Du musst dein Dto dann so anlegen:

```
protected Boolean help2 = false;
```

Gehen müsste auch (aber das hab ich nicht getestet)

```
protected boolean help2;
```


----------



## Wiplash4 (26. Jun 2020)

Tatsaechlich habe ich es probiert. Und es funktioniert. Der Grund, warum es nicht funktionierte, war dass ich einen Fehler in den Project Versions in Maven gemacht habe.
Danke fuer den Hinweis.


----------

